

The mathematics of spirograph art - gw666
http://alvesjnr.github.com/blog/pages/permalinks/how-does-a-spirograph-works2012-Mar-29.html

======
luser001
Good article!

I think "Complete Turbo Pascal" by Jeff Duntemann had a treatment of the
spirograph (might have been another book on Turbo Pascal though).

Good times, good times. :)

